# Black Piranha



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

So i got my first black piranha "Rooster" , and i am excited , but What kind? Is it really black piranha or diamond?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Serrasalmus Rhombeus. People don't understand that its whatever you want it to be... people want to call it a diamond because of glitterish scales and such. A rhom is a rhom,

You my friend happen to have a nice Serrasalmus rhombeus.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

thank you








he looks very cool in his tank , still swimming like crazy when i approach tank , but thats normal as he is 48 hours in his tank


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice Rhom!


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

this is my second try for serra family , this time i did way more research


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I like his eyes, Now if only my rhom could show up within a week.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks good, Rhom for sure


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

very nice pickup!!.. makes me wish my baby blacks wouldnt have died


----------

